# Sardines



## GB (Sep 13, 2006)

I have never had sardines (that I know of), but have seen them mentioned on DC a lot lately. I would really like to try them, but I don't know the first thing about them other than they come in a can. Do you need to prepare them or can you just open the can and pop them right in your mouth? Do they have bones that need to be removed? Give me suggestions. Thanks guys!


----------



## Alix (Sep 13, 2006)

Far as I know you eat them right from the can, no deboning. They are considered an excellent source of calcium. They make me want to gag though. And yet, I love smoked oysters, go figure.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 13, 2006)

Sardines are my middle name.  When I was 10 I thought every little girl ate them for Saturdau lunch!

Anyway, you just open the can and eat them.  Bones, skin and all.  They have been processed in a way that the bones are soft and just a bit crunchy.  You can always pull them out if you want, as the fish itself is "fallin' off the bone" in texture.

I have eaten them from very cheap to $8 a can and can tell youthat the $8 can was very nice, but not nice enough to pay that much again.  I get Portugese (speled rong) kinds from Stop and Shop that are nice, and some from Titan Foods in NYC, but otherwise King Oscar and Bumblebee and Roland are all good reliable brands.

They come plain (in oil usually) or in sauce/seasonings.  I really like the ones in mustard and the ones in hot sauce with olives and pimentos.  For your first sardine tasting, I would probably recommend one with some kind of seasoningthat you like.

I eat mine on good crusty bread if I have it.  Crackers and pita work, too.  Or you can eat them on their own.  I recommend the bread route.

You might want to buy a can and some nice bread and cheese, maybe some pickles or olives and a bottle of wine and have a nice "nibble" type dinner.  I do this often.

Let me know what you think.


----------



## lulu (Sep 13, 2006)

I mentioned them today.  You don't need to take the bones out, but, if I can't get them boned I do take out the back bone, just a personal preference.

I only really like them in the recipe my family call "Catsick" sorry, can't help the name, but then I learned about **** on shingles here today, so I figure this name makes me and the board equal, lol.  The taste is a bit like a pizza.  

1 tin sardines (I like boned and in olive oil, but anything with do)
some cheddar or cheddar style cheese, grated...to taste
splash of Worcester sauce
good squirt of ketchup

combine and sprad/spoon on to what ever bread/english muffins/crumpets you have to hand and shove under the grill...or USA Broiler till bubbly and golden on top.

They taste excellent, better than you would imagine. American style Pizza really is closest I can get to the description.  We have them as a snack or as a side for salad/soup and near the end of the pay month!  But we love it.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Sep 13, 2006)

GB.....when I was a little girl my dad worked 2nd shift and on Fridays or if I didn't have school the next day I'd wait up for him to get home and we'd sit out in his garage and eat sardines and crackers.........great memories.  I haven't had any since and honestly I don't know if I could eat them now.


----------



## GB (Sep 13, 2006)

Thanks guys. Next time I am at the store I will pick up a can. I can't wait to try something new.


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 13, 2006)

I have always enjoyed canned sardines. I prefer them canned in olive oil. They were one of my Dad's favorite lunches, and we'd eat them together on saltines.

OTOH, FRESH sardines are _really_ delicious. If you live anywhere near a Portuguese or Italian neighborhood, you should be able to find them at the local fish market. Fresh sardines will remind you of smelt, and are delicious grilled or battered and fried. I could eat a million of them!


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 13, 2006)

I don't like tinned sardines, although my cat adores them!  BUT fresh?  They are a wonderful, oily fish - I adore eating them straight off a grill and squeezed lemon juice, by the sea in Portugal or Spain....  Rough local bread and a mixed salad - bliss on a plate


----------



## kadesma (Sep 13, 2006)

_GB,_
_you will love them, Lulu and Jenny and Sizz all had the right way to down em  My dad use to mash them with some lemon and spread them on crackers, I added mayo which I know you mildly dislike, so chuck that idea..But really they are nice with bread, crackers and I love them with crackers and big fat juicy grapes._

_kadesma _


----------



## attie (Sep 13, 2006)

I like them on toast with finely sliced [or diced] onion and lemon juice.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 13, 2006)

I LOVE canned sardines - the regular ones in olive oil, the ones in mustard sauce, in hot sauce (there are all sorts of new ones out there!!).  Just love them.  And they're good & good for you.  

You eat the entire thing - bones & all.  The bones are soft - you don't even notice them - & as was posted previously, are an excellent source of calcium.

One of my favorite sandwiches growing up was sardines on a hard roll with lettuce & a slice of raw onion.  Sometimes we'd just use the sardines whole; sometimes we'd mash them up with a small dollop of mayo.  Okay - maybe I was a weird kid - lol.  But boy, those sandwiches were great, & both my mom & I enjoy them to this day.

The sardines that now come in sauces (mustard, chili, hot sauce, etc., etc.) I just enjoy plain.


----------



## VeraBlue (Sep 13, 2006)

They are ready to eat.   For the feast of saint joseph we always had a pasta dish made with sardines, fennel, capers, tomatoes and toasted breadcrumbs.  As a kid it scared the  outta me.   Now, I love it and cheat every now and then by preparing it when it's not the feast of saint joseph.

They've got a very strong taste, but it's multi dimensional and thoroughly satisfying.  Go for it.


----------



## my65289stang (Sep 13, 2006)

Buy some triscuits, spread some plain cream cheese on, a little piece of sardine....soooo good


----------



## Constance (Sep 13, 2006)

I love sardines too. I usually buy the Bumble Bee brand in olive oil, and eat them on crackers with mustard. But you all have some interesting ways of eating them that I'll have to try. 
When I was a young mother (back in the stone ages), I used to go to a place that sold surplus items from the trucking industry. For instance, I bought a nice stove there for $50, that only had a small dent on one side. 
One day I went in, and they had sardines in the same size can that we buy salmon...13-14 oz? I'd never heard of the brand, but they were super cheap, and I thought I'd give them a try. I bought a couple of cans, and they turned out to be the best sardines I've ever had. They were large...5-6" long, packed in olive oil, about 6 to a can, and very tender and delicious. I went back the next day and bought all they had.


----------



## CharlieD (Sep 13, 2006)

I love Sardines and I hate Sardines. I love the portugise kind I used to get back in Soviet Union and i hate ones that are available here. I wish those of you who like them could try the portugise kind they are just so much better, yum.


----------



## Robo410 (Sep 13, 2006)

a canned sardine is a canned fish like canned tuna or salmon or oystrers etc...acceptable, pleasant, useable etc.  but a fresh sardine is fine food for sure!


----------



## Chopstix (Sep 13, 2006)

GB, since it's your first time, try to get the Portugese or Spanish canned sardines in spicy olive oil.  They're the best.  (I myself can't stand sardines in tomato-based sauces.) Also I prefer to remove the scales, center bone & innards, which is very easy to do.


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 14, 2006)

SizzlininIN said:
			
		

> GB.....when I was a little girl my dad worked 2nd shift and on Fridays or if I didn't have school the next day I'd wait up for him to get home and we'd sit out in his garage and eat sardines and crackers.........great memories.  I haven't had any since and honestly I don't know if I could eat them now.



Sizz - my Dad and I ate them with crackers every Friday night after swimming - what a neat memory!!!!!

GB - if you find you like them then look for a REALLY good tin of them.  They will be thicker than most you find.  The ones I had were from Italy and they were the BEST I have ever had.  Of course I was at the Gourmet Food Show in New York - but hey, they sell them somewhere!!


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 14, 2006)

Tinned sardines make a great snack when mashed and spread on toast. They're jam-packed with calcium (the bones are very soft and hence eaten, upping the calcium intake) and very good for you.

Fresh sardines are really good but a bit of a menace to clean as they have quite large scales that are unpleasant to eat. Fresh anchovies are better in that respect and have a slightly firmer texture. The simplest way to cook them is to clean them, sprinkle with a little salt and then fry/grill in a tiny amount of oil (the thinnest of films) on what the Spanish know as a "plancha" or any flat-based grill or frying pan. To eat, take the head of the sardine between the thumb and forefingers of one hand and the tail in the other and gently prize the flesh away from the bones with your teeth. Not sure if I've described that well, but it's by far the easiest if messiest way to eat them. The flesh comes away from the bones very easily. If you're the refined type, you can of course use a knife and fork but you won't get to eat as many as someone using their fingers!


----------



## Seven S (Sep 14, 2006)

RECCA is an italian brand that is known as EXCELLENT


----------



## XeniA (Sep 14, 2006)

Fresh sardines: unbeatable. Grilled, topped with a mix of olive oil and fresh lemon juice, then some fresh rosemary. Pan fried are wonderful too, but then it's vinegar.

Canned sardines? Can anybody get canned in coarse salt? Similar to your anchovies, I think. If you have a Greek grocery store nearby, try to get the "Kalonis" ones (from the Gulf of Kaloni on the island of Lesvos) since they're considered the best.

They keep forever in salt but when you want to eat them you rinse them under running water, at the same time removing the spine to leave a tender little butterflied fillet. Lay out a few on a plate and drizzle plenty of olive oil over the top and some vinegar. You can eat them that way as part of "meze" and/or they are absolutely perfect when you eat legumes ... a little bite of a lemony chickpea soup together with a bite of sardine is perfect!

The canned-in-oil ones are good, but entirely different. They make an easy office lunch, for instance. However, eating the spine?! Why would you want to do that? It's so easy to remove and it's far, far nicer without (just squeeze the fish top to bottom and it will easily separate into two fillets. Pull the spine out, zip, scrape away any extra intestiney, scaley, spiney goop -- voila!


----------



## GB (Sep 14, 2006)

Do the canned sardines have a head and tail on them? Do you eat that as well?


----------



## XeniA (Sep 14, 2006)

Tail, most likely. Head, I don't think so. Ditto with the salted ones. Nor guts, not that you asked.

Fresh of course have the lot but, no, you wouldn't eat the head. The tail you would though -- it's pretty innocuous. Cleaning fresh involves grasping the fish in your left hand and a little, flexible paring knife in your right, put the knife at what you'd imagine to be the nape of the fish's head and squeeze the fish between the knife and your thumb. When the knife reaches your thumb, pull a bit downward toward the fish's belly. The head and intestines should all come out in one neat, quick movement that will take you about 5 seconds.

What type(s) can you get ahold of in Massachusetts, GB?


----------



## GB (Sep 14, 2006)

Honestly I do not know what types are around here Ayrton. I have seen tins in the supermarket, but never paid attention. We do have a large Portugese community here (my FIL is Portugese) so I am guessing we could get fresh with just a little looking.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 14, 2006)

You know, they're almost apples and oranges, fresh and canned. Very different.

Meaning, try to get ahold of any and all types you can get ahold of and see what _you _think (and get back to us!).

If you can get fresh, bigger ones are a bit easier to handle than smaller ones (6" versus 4" let's say) but perhaps you won't have a choice. DO ask someone Portugese ... or Greek, or Spanish.

If you can find fresh easily, I'll give you a couple of other wonderful ways to deal with them. My hubby does a salt cure /vinegar bath procedure, adding in whole allspice berries, bay leaves, and thin-sliced onions that produces THE most wonderful, tender, white fillets that pop down very easily after work accompanied by an ice-cold vodka ...


----------



## GB (Sep 14, 2006)

Thanks! I plan on getting some tonight (canned). The fresh will need to wait until I have time as that will take some research and some driving.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 14, 2006)

I still vote for cleaning the canned ones a wee bit ... spine and goop.

Then lay them out and accompany with something fresh and cool and crisp (I like cucumber) and a nice cracker (didn't someone suggest a Triscuit and cream cheese? could do worse!). A bit of wine or some other mild, cool alcohol of choice.

If you can get the spicy ones with a little hot pepper tucked in the can, and you're into that sort of thing ... smash the pepper on top. Yum!


----------



## kadesma (Sep 14, 2006)

_I saw some at the market the other day that were packaged in a vinegar solution. They were white and listed as sardines..Anyone seen these or know anything about them? Pricey little things but looked beautiful._

_kadesma _


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 14, 2006)

I never cared for sardines out of tins, so I had my mind set on "*I don't like sardines, period*" for most of my life.  However earlier this year Cristiano finally convinced me to try the fresh one.  They are available at the nearby market for something like 2€ a kilo (slightly more than 2lb), though it took him quite a long time to clean each and every one of them, he made them into a gorgeous sardines au gratin, baked with plenty of bread crumbs, parmigiano and flat leaved parsley.  It definitely changed my opinion about sardines for good!


----------



## ChefJune (Sep 14, 2006)

GB, if you live in or near Boston or Cambridge, there is a wonderful Portuguese fish market on Cambridge Street in Cambridge. They have fresh sardines, and lots of other great treats.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 14, 2006)

urmaniac, just curious, is cristiano italian or portuguese?  is the au gratin recipe particularly from portugal or italy or is it just something he came up with?


----------



## kitchenelf (Sep 14, 2006)

I don't know if I've ever seen a fresh sardine in our stores - I'll hve to keep my eyes open!  urmaniac - your gratin sounds wonderful!!!!!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 14, 2006)

Seven S said:
			
		

> urmaniac, just curious, is cristiano italian or portuguese?  is the au gratin recipe particularly from portugal or italy or is it just something he came up with?



Cris is a true Roman to the bones  I think it is his own recipe, he just whipped it up without looking up any recipes.  If you are interested I can ask him for a detailed instruction when he comes home tonite


----------



## jennyema (Sep 14, 2006)

Geebs,

Stop and Shop here in Quincy has a selection of maybe 5-6 kinds of Portugese sardines in the little Portugese section of the store.  You'll probably find some in yours if there is a community there.  If not (or in addition) look near the canned tuna and you'll find a number of decent choices.

Fresh sardines I've had many times in Euorope, most memorably @ Livebait, a restaurant in London.  But if you can find them here, I'd think they would not be fresh, but who knows....  Suffice to say that fresh and canned are as different a culinary experience as fresh and canned tuna.

Kadesama,

Hmmmm... I love white anchovies which are pickled in vinegar but have never seen white sardines.  Oh wait ... I think I did see them @ Dean and DeLuca in NYC, but never have had them.  I'm sure they're yummy.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 14, 2006)

Sounds like Ayrton will be able to give you a recipe to do them at home, Kadesma. They're not difficult and taste fantastic. If you can find the fresh fish, they'll work out much cheaper. Here in Spain, we have fresh anchovies marinaded in olive oil, white wine vinegar, salt, garlic, red chillis and parsley. Delicious, but because the fish are quite small, they would take longer to prepare than sardines.

If you can't find the fresh fish - GB's posts suggest that might not be easy in the States - try the ones you saw in the market as a pre-dinner nibble with some white wine, for example. The fish are surprisingly acidic but firm in texture. I love them.

Ayrton, I'd be pleased to hear your recipe. I'm a fish fan!

Have just read jennyema's post. I have to say that less than perfectly fresh sardines are a bit smelly. They tend not to freeze brilliantly either.


----------



## Seven S (Sep 14, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Cris is a true Roman to the bones  I think it is his own recipe, he just whipped it up without looking up any recipes.  If you are interested I can ask him for a detailed instruction when he comes home tonite



sarebbe buono, mi piacerebbe tanto... grazie!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 14, 2006)

di nietnte amico mio, I will post it tomorrow, stay put


----------



## Seven S (Sep 14, 2006)

i have made fresh sardines into a recipe called SARDE IN SAOR from venice italy... i have seen it in spain as SARDINAS EN ESCABECHE.... fillet the sardines into two fillets, rinse them in water, pat dry, salt & pepper, toss in light coating of flour, fry in olive oil until golden....  take some julienned onions, and saute in a pan with evoo until wilted and translucent but not browned, add a substantial amount of high-quality white wine vinegar, then throw in some golden raisins and some toasted pine nuts and turn heat off, allow to cool down...  in a jar, place a little of the onion/vinegar mixture, layer some sardine fillets, then cover w another layer of onion/vinegar, repat until all the ingredients are used up, u should finish w a layer of onion/vinegar...  store in a cool place (i use the fridge) for at least 24 hours but a week is best... then serve at room temperature w some nice crusty bread as an antipasto!!  buon appetito!!

(and urmaniac, yes, i am a chef at an italian restaurant and have received extensive training nella cucina italiana)


----------



## Romany123 (Sep 15, 2006)

"Shambles" Potatoes and sardines
A sort of loose re-hash of "Jansons Temptation" Serve with seasonal vegetables.
Just use sardines straight from the tin, no need to remove any bones.
just a note here Sardines are rich in omega 3 which is good news, also this must be one of the cheapest and most wholesome dishes you can make. serve withe seasonal vegetables 


1    Tin of sardines in olive oil   
1    Onion   
1    Clove of garlic   
750 g    Potatoes   
2 tbs    Cream (optional)  
½ cup    Milk   
1    Clove Garlic   
1 tsp    Thyme   
   S&P to taste   



1 In a large bowl mix the following 

2 Peel the potatoes slice and julienne (fine chips) 

3 Peel and finely chop the onion and garlic clove 

4 Add the Thyme and salt and pepper 

5 Add the Sardines in olive oil Tip the lot into the bowl including the oil (120g Tin) Just a note here, you can use Sardines in brine which you should drain and add ½ a tablespoon of olive oil

6 now get in with your hands and incorporate the above 

7 Place in an oven proof dish with a lid. 

8 Mix the milk and cream together and pour over. Cover with the lid and place in a pre heated oven (350f or 180c) for one hour. remove the lid turn up the oven to 220c (425f), dot with butter and cook for another 20 minutes until golden brown.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 15, 2006)

*Sardines ... and anchovies*

Time for some fun pictures!

I'm including both sardines and anchovies because they're handled (at least here in Greece) in such similar ways and the recipes are mostly interchangeable.

The below are anchovies -- "gavros" in Greek. Next post shows sardines.

-- Top left photo is filletted and in, it appears, oil only. That's exactly how they should look once the head, guts, and spine are removed.

-- The drawing gives a good idea of the overall shape of this fish.

-- The bottom photo is how they look fried. In this case they've been beheaded and gutted, only. We usually split and remove the spine, and then eat.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 15, 2006)

*Continued ...*

And here are sardines or "sardelles" in Greek. The body is broader and flatter, but they're a similar length (sardines are usually a bit longer). Both fish are silver and smooth -- it's the body shape that immediately differentiates them.

The photo on the grill shows the type of rack you need to grill these over charcoal. This is where larger sardines are easier than smaller since even despite being placed perpendicular to the cross wires you can lose a few into the coals if they're small!

I'm hungry and it's not even noon ...

Recipes to follow.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 15, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Sounds like Ayrton will be able to give you a recipe to do them at home, Kadesma. They're not difficult and taste fantastic. If you can find the fresh fish, they'll work out much cheaper.


 
Happily, as I second everything Snoop Puss has said: they're easy, cheap, and yummy!

And, as I was driving at with the photos -- these recipes work for either fresh anchovies or fresh sardines, the only difference being how the difference in the girth of each type of fish would affect its dehydration in the salt.

Behead and gut the fish under running cold water then drain. For anchovies you'd probably want to keep the fish whole with its spine whereas for the larger sardines you'd want to fillet the fish but that's not a hard and fast rule. The less the dehydration from salt, however, the more tender the final result.

Pack the cleaned fish into a container in layers of neat rows, alternating each layer with plenty of coarse salt. Cover and leave either (1) overnight or, (2) for three nights, the latter giving a saltier end product with more "bite" which is actually more desirable sometimes. The saltier version is most appropriate for the below recipe.

For the first dish I'm thinking of (this most likely being a bit different than what you saw, Kadesma), you would then remove the fish one by one from the salt, shaking/rubbing off as much salt as you can, then plunking them into a bowl in which you have an appropriate amount of vinegar (enough so that they can wade if not quite swim ...). Once all have been dunked in the vinegar, pull them _out_ one by one, this time shaking off the vinegar, and put them into a fresh container and cover with olive oil. They're then ready to eat and will keep quite awhile (or so I'd imagine -- they don't last long in our house so it's hard for me to advise on this!). We keep ours in the fridge.

With the above recipe you could fillet the fish as you transfer them from the salt to the vinegar, or you could leave the spine in to be removed when they're eaten. It's up to you. IMHO, the very nicest, most luxurious preparation would be with the spine removed.

The "white-fillet" variation would be similar, however, I think you'd want to do the one-night salting as the tenderness of the fish is part of what's so lovely.

Prepare the fish as above up to and including the packing in salt but leave only for one night. Rinse the salt off under minimal cold running water and fillet, then place the filletted fish into neat rows in a fresh container. Shake off most of the water as you go.

Have ready an appropriate (to your taste) quantity of very thinly sliced onion, whole allspice berries, whole peppercorns, and a fair number of bay leaves. This time layer the fish with all of these ingredients interspersed fairly evenly among the little fishies. Cover with vinegar.

Kadesma, if you don't like these seasonings, you could make your own variation. These are wonderful, though, with the onions taking on a delicious crispness and crunch and the berries and the peppercorns softening to the point of being very edible should that appeal.

When it's time to serve these (again, keep in the fridge), fish a few out and drizzle some olive oil over them if you wish. As mentioned before, just superb with a small glass of straight vodka right from the freezer ...


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2006)

I picked up a tin of sardines in hot sauce (Bumblebee brand) last night. I have not had a chance to open them yet though. Once I do open them, how long will the keep in the fridge? I am guessing a day or two max right?


----------



## XeniA (Sep 15, 2006)

In the fridge? In the liquid in which they came? Covered?

I'd say more like 3-6 ... at least.


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh OK cool. I should have opened them last night then just to taste one.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 15, 2006)

GB - to be honest, one tin easily makes a decent portion - whether plain, or as a sandwich or salad - for one person.  

Good, & good for you.  I also disagree with removing the bones from tinned sardines.  The bones are not only completely soft (in fact, I never even notice them), but are also the reason canned sardines (& canned salmon) are such a good source of calcium.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 15, 2006)

GB, how big (heavy) is your can of sardines?


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2006)

Snoop Puss, this is what I got. The serving size (one serving per tin) is 106g.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 15, 2006)

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> The bones are not only completely soft (in fact, I never even notice them), but are also the reason canned sardines (& canned salmon) are such a good source of calcium.



You know ... my mom tortured me growing up with canned salmon casserole, in which the individual vertabrae just grossed me out. I'm sure that's why I'm particularly sensitive to this issue!

Indeed, GB, they won't kill you and aren't all that nasty (she says generously) so if they're good for you, go for it. Better you than me .


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2006)

Well for my first try I will eat them bones and all. If I like them then great. If not, then I will take it from there


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 15, 2006)

I thought you might have one of the very big cans. I'll eat my hat if you can make a can of sardines last 3-6 days! You'll either love them, in which case you'll scoff them in a trice, or you'll hate them, in which case they'll go straight in the bin.

Personally I'm not a great fan of sardines canned in a spicy sauce or even in tomato sauce. I like them best in olive oil (oil drained off before serving, of course). And I love the tiny ones best of all.

Ayrton, I should have said earlier: ace photos. I just love them little fish.


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah I had a hard time picking which kind to try first. I probably should have gone with just olive oil to start so I could really taste the flavor, but I lot hot things so I made a quick decision to go with that. I really hope I like these!


----------



## XeniA (Sep 15, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Ayrton, I should have said earlier: ace photos. I just love them little fish.



Thanks Snoop Puss. Google image search comes through yet again!

GB? The spicy ones that come just with one or two wee little hot peppers are _delish_! Otherwise I'm with Snoop Puss ... the plainer the better.

Tomato sauce? Would avoid in a can, but if you ever get those fresh sardines, I've got a wicked recipe for them in a tomato sauce. And this from a person who generally hates the combo of fish and tomato ... or thought she did!

Bon apetite, by the way!


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2006)

If I find the fresh ones then I will take you up on that recipe as I feel the same way you do about fish and tomato together.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 15, 2006)

I am a huge canned fish nut (anchovies, sardines herring, etc) but I really like sardines with mustard or piquant sauce rather than just in oil.  Similarly, I prefer herring in sauce, as well.  But I almost always eat the sardines on bread, rather than in a recipe.

Geebs, if you open the sardines and refrigerate them, make sure you seal them up really well or you might have to sleep on the couch.


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2006)

I might have to sleep on the couch just for bringing them into the house. DW asked why I got them. I told her I was really curious and wanted to try, then I asked her if she would try them. NO WAY she said. Why not? She said she won't eat anything with whiskers. HUH??? The she said, ya know like they used to show on Tom and Jerry. I was laughing so hard I couldn't breath.


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 15, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I am a huge canned fish nut (anchovies, sardines herring, etc) but I really like sardines with mustard or piquant sauce rather than just in oil. Similarly, I prefer herring in sauce, as well. But I almost always eat the sardines on bread, rather than in a recipe.
> 
> Geebs, if you open the sardines and refrigerate them, make sure you seal them up really well or you might have to sleep on the couch.


 
Marinated herring is a New Years Eve treat for me.  I get to eat the whole jar as no one else is willing to even get close to it.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 15, 2006)

Andy M. said:
			
		

> Marinated herring is a New Years Eve treat for me. I get to eat the whole jar as no one else is willing to even get close to it.


 
I was in Oslo with business colleagues and for breakfast you could have the Norwegian buffet with 8 different kinds of herring, plus cheese, ham, bread, etc or the American buffet with cold breakfast cereal and yogurt.

I was the only one to eat the herring for breakfast (it was delicious) but I was not allowed to sit at the same table as my colleagues.  I couldn't be where any of them could _see_ me.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 15, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I might have to sleep on the couch just for bringing them into the house. DW asked why I got them. I told her I was really curious and wanted to try, then I asked her if she would try them. NO WAY she said. Why not? She said she won't eat anything with whiskers. HUH??? The she said, ya know like they used to show on Tom and Jerry. I was laughing so hard I couldn't breath.



Well, they come off with the beheading ritual anyways, although for fun, tell her first to tug on one of them: they're like marionette strings, and each one has a function. Have her find the one that makes the tail swish left and right ...


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 15, 2006)

Oh me too Andy M.!!!

My husband would rather eat worms & die than eat herring, so I get to enjoy a big jar of herring in sour cream with onions myself for the holidays (or whenever I see them on sale - lol).

Back when I lived in NY, the local fish markets use to have huge trays of whole marinated herring fillets in sour cream & onions for sale around the Xmas holidays.  Talk about heaven!!!


----------



## jennyema (Sep 15, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Well, they come off with the beheading ritual anyways, although for fun, tell her first to tug on one of them: they're like marionette strings, and each one has a function. Have her find the one that makes the tail swish left and right ...


 
I have a feeling that if he did that either Andy M or I would find him on our doorstep with hobo pack in hand!


----------



## XeniA (Sep 15, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I was the only one to eat the herring for breakfast (it was delicious) but I was not allowed to sit at the same table as my colleagues.  I couldn't be where any of them could _see_ me.



Youth is wasted on young people ... and the joys of travelling can be wasted on those who actually have to (get to) do it. Eight different kinds and they wouldn't even try _one_?!

Herring in sour cream is ... heaven. I have to traipse into the belly of the city to a little Polish market to get this, and even then, only around Christmas-time.

Since we're on a herring tangent: how about kippered herring? Who does those? I eat 'em on buttered toast, but for a real treat (I know this should go into the weird combos thread for some of you) try kippers on buttered toasted _raisen_ bread with freshly ground pepper!!!


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2006)

jennyema said:
			
		

> I have a feeling that if he did that either Andy M or I would find him on our doorstep with hobo pack in hand!


I would be lucky if she let me have the hobo pack


----------



## XeniA (Sep 15, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> I would be lucky if she let me have the hobo pack



And I'll bet you think I'm kidding!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 15, 2006)

Don't worry. I have one I'm not using right now.


----------



## luvs (Sep 15, 2006)

with bread & pepper sauce or from a can.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 15, 2006)

Ayrton, I love kippers. If my parents go to Craster (in Northumberland) in November (my mum's birthday), I make her post me some. Seems bizarre sending smoked fish in the post from Britain to Spain. But they make it here OK at that time of year. They aren't going this year unfortunately... Boo hoo. I bet Ishbel loves kippers too.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 15, 2006)

I LOVE tinned kipper filets - especially with eggs in the morning.  However, when I tried whole smoked kippers, I really had a big problem with all the little bones.  Don't know if this was just the way these kippers were processed, or if this is the way they were supposed to be.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 15, 2006)

You're right Snoops...   Arbroath smokies or Manx or Crasters....  YUM!
I didn't know you could get tinned kippers.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 15, 2006)

Ishbel - perhaps they don't have tinned kippers where you are since the authentic thing is right there!!!

But I do love them.  I haven't found them tinned in our local grocers here yet, but my mom sends tins of them to me in her cute little "gourmet" gift packages from NY.  I really do like them with eggs in the morning, although "fish & eggs" is something I really picked up from my visit to Bermuda.  "Fish (regular fish - not smoked - ) & eggs was part of the regular breakfast menu, & I've adopted it ever since.  My usual fresh (as in unsmoked) breakfast fish of choice is cod.  I saute it in lots of butter along with the eggs.  Heaven + Heart-Attack-On-A-Plate (lots of butter).


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 15, 2006)

Hi BreezyCooking, the trick is to gently try and lift the flesh away from the bones rather than setting to with your cutlery. I agree, though, they're not the easiest thing in the world to eat. Aren't Mums great? Gourmet gift packages from NY sound like a wonderful thing to receive.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks Snoop Puss.  Since seafood is a major part of my diet, I did make a valiant effort to gently filet my whole kippers, but they were very beligerant - lol!!!  I don't know if it was just the particular fish I bought, but it seemed that the smoking process had sort of "infused" the bones with the flesh.  And unfortunately, fresh-smoked kipper bones aren't soft & edible!!  LOL!!!

But even with all the extra work, I did enjoy them.


----------



## attie (Sep 15, 2006)

Ayrton said:
			
		

> Thanks Snoop Puss. Google image search comes through yet again!
> 
> GB? The spicy ones that come just with one or two wee little hot peppers are _delish_! Otherwise I'm with Snoop Puss ... the plainer the better.
> 
> ...


If you wouldn't mind posting the recipe Ayrton, we catch them here as well as herring. Would the recipe be the same for both.
We call the images you posted Pilchards and use them only for bait as we do the Herring so wouldn't mind taste testing them.


----------



## GB (Sep 15, 2006)

Well I just cracked the can open and gave them a shot. I am sorry to say that I am not a fan of sardines. I did not hate them, but I certainly did not enjoy them. I took one bite and threw the rest out. My wife proclaimed that she thinks she loves me even a little bit more now LOL.

The tasted too...well...fishy for my taste. 

Well at least I know now. 

If I ever get my hands on fresh sardines then I will give it another shot.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 16, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> di nietnte amico mio, I will post it tomorrow, stay put


 
Mi spiace Seven, it took a little longer than anticipated, but here is the recipe from Cris!! The only thing is, we had this about 6-7 months ago and my memory went a bit awry, contrary to my impression there was no parmigiano involved and also he actually used alici(fresh anchovies... I always confuse these two...), but he said it would be fine with small sardines. The recipe is also traditional, and it is called "alici in tortiera". In spite of my incorrect memory in certain details, I can safely say my memory about this dish being delicious is very, very sound!! 

Ingredients (amounts are VERY approximate!)

1kg (a little over 2lbs) of fresh anchovies(alici) or small sardines
200-300g (7-10,5oz) of bread crumbs 
a big bunch of fresh flat leaved parsley
4-5 cloves of garlic
EVOO
salt

-clean each and every fish, eliminating the head, tail and bones.
-rinse the fish well under cold running water. Drain well.
-prepare a mixture of finely chopped parsley, finely chopped garlic and bread crumbs.
-oil a oven proof dish well, preferably pyrex. Then arrange one layer of fish (opened, Cris said either skin side up or down doesn't really matter...) at the bottom, then cover the surface evenly with the bread crumb mixture. drizzle evoo over the surface as evenly as possible, and sprinkle a little salt (not much... both alici and sardine are naturally on the salty side). 
-repeat this procedure, like lasagne, finishing with the bread crumb mixture and the EVOO on top.
-bake in a preheated oven at 160°C(325°F) for approx. 40minutes, or the topping is golden brown.

Serve hot or warm, also still good the day after, reheated.
Squeeze of lemon juice will also add a nice touch at serving.


----------



## Ishbel (Sep 17, 2006)

Another favourite breakfast fish dish that my husband adores (only high days and holidays though, cos I can't stand cooking fish early in the morning) is finnan haddies with a poached egg on top.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 17, 2006)

Sorry they weren't a success GB. If you see fresh anchovies, you might like them more than sardines. Definitely worth a try.


----------



## XeniA (Sep 17, 2006)

Snoop Puss said:
			
		

> Ayrton, I love kippers. If my parents go to Craster (in Northumberland) in November (my mum's birthday), I make her post me some. Seems bizarre sending smoked fish in the post from Britain to Spain. But they make it here OK at that time of year. They aren't going this year unfortunately... Boo hoo. I bet Ishbel loves kippers too.



Hey Snoop Puss --

You love them? Then try the raisen toast combo, unless the potential of sweet and savory really disgusts you. The kippers and the butter and the raisens and the pepper are HEAVEN in my book!


----------



## XeniA (Sep 17, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> Well I just cracked the can open and gave them a shot. I am sorry to say that I am not a fan of sardines. I did not hate them, but I certainly did not enjoy them. I took one bite and threw the rest out. My wife proclaimed that she thinks she loves me even a little bit more now LOL.
> 
> The tasted too...well...fishy for my taste.
> 
> ...



I'm sorry too, GB, but I'm not giving up the ghost yet! A couple of suggestions, to be thrown in the trash with the canned sardines if you wish:

-- try another brand, preferably from the Mediterranean area* 

-- don't just bite into them as is, instead, add a little bit of sardine to the top of something ... crackers, cukes, cream cheese, cottage cheese ... whatever seems would go AND would lessen the intensity of the flavor.

Or ... just forget it!

* last time in the States I opened a can of tuna at my sister's and was just stunned by the poor quality of the stuff (and this was StarKist fillet) -- nothing "fillet" about it, and sort of a soupy consistency not even fit for the cat. If the world of American-brand canned fish has deteriorated to such an extent _across the board_, that's my reasoning for trying some from elsewhere ...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Sep 17, 2006)

GB said:
			
		

> If I ever get my hands on fresh sardines then I will give it another shot.


 
Yes, don't be discouraged and give them a try, or as Snoop suggested, fresh anchovies.  I always hated (and still do) the canned sardines swimming in oil, and anchovy PASTES, so I spent my whole life believing that I hate them in any form.  As I said, the fresh ones prepared and cooked well are gorgeous!!  No fishy stink, either!! (IF YOUR FISH ARE REALLY FRESH)

I just hope either you or Mrs. GB don't mind the cleaning, they are small and will be many, thus it will be a bit tedious job! (Another reason I love Cris.. )


----------



## lulu (Sep 18, 2006)

Well, I admire you for trying them.  I have to say I hate them plain out of the tin too (thats whay we always mix them with the cheese and stuff where by they become more than a sum of their parts but something delicious) and I certainly gag at the thought of them in a sauce, but each to their own!

Fresh sardines are very very different!  Try them!

On the sumbject of Fresh anchovies....I LOVE THEM!  In fact, loving them led my palate to learn to like the prepared anchovies.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 18, 2006)

Lots of votes for fresh anchovies from the Mediterranean crew, then. They are nicer to eat than sardines and easier to clean as well. You get more of them, weight for weight, so there's a bit more gutting to be done but anchovies have nothing like as many scales as sardines.


----------



## jennyema (Sep 18, 2006)

I envy all of you in Europe, as you have access to lots of cool seafood that we almost never see.  Like fresh anchovies and sardines, as well as cockels, those teeeeeeny shrimp and other neat shellfish.


----------



## Snoop Puss (Sep 18, 2006)

Personally, I can pass on some of the seafood. I like clams but whelks... even the name puts me off! Plate of rubber anyone?


----------



## BrazenAmateur (May 5, 2008)

I know this is an ancient thread but I thought I'd weigh in.

I made fresh sardines for the first time ever last night and it was a revelation.  A little sea salt, a little olive oil, throw them close under the broiler for 4 minutes per side, easy-breezy.  They came cleaned, easy to eat around the bones, etc.

Delicious, fatty, crispy, pure umami.  My new favorite seafood item to cook at home.

Had them with some roasted potatoes and wilted spinach, all seasoned by little other than salt & olive oil.



I would LOVE to find fresh anchovies as I hear they're unbeatable, but it is apparently a very rare find around here.  Whole Foods says they've never had them in stock ever.  I will try a few asian markets.


----------

